# Small Room Suggestions



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

We're building a home and the media room is 10x18x9. Not ideal but it's a dedicated room so I'm gonna make the best of it. I'd like to assess the talented minds here and ask what setup do you think would work best in the room with regard to seating. My home run is in the right rear of the room and there are French doors in the center of that rear wall. WAF right now is mainly geared towards comfortably being able to squeeze at least 5 adults in there. Interested in your thoughts, thanks.


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

Can you post a diagram of the room? That would really help.


----------



## XEagleDriver (Apr 15, 2010)

I have a similar sized HT room. In our case the display (60" plasma) is wall mounted on the long wall and we have a three-person couch (two reclining) centered in front of it, with a two-person love seat in an L-configuration to the side along the adjacent short wall. 
Has worked well for our needs.
Cheers,
XEagleDriver


----------



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm working to post a pic and/or diagram of the room. It's prewired 7.2 with the smaller wall in front being the main wall. So using the long wall is not an option unless I rip all the drywall down and start from scratch.


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

Chris,

You can potentially have 2 rows of 3 ( if you are willing to not have the seats centered and have one isle only) or row of 3 and a row of 2

Check out our Fusion Collection Seating: http://www.rtheaters.com/FusionCollection/index.html

contact me - [email protected], and I will help you out to make the right choice in terms of seating...


----------

